

Secret to innovation success = keep senior management away from the ideas - bhc3
http://en-us.nielsen.com/content/nielsen/en_us/news/news_releases/2010/june/secret_to_successful.html#

======
alanh
Hardly a secret!

 _Edit_ I’m not going to dignify the Apple jibe with a response (Apple is one
in a million). But who hasn’t worked at a company where the guys on top seem
resolutely determined to meddle for the sake of meddling or are so clueless
that they sink the company? The VPs of a tech start-up I used to work for were
so in love with themselves that they ignored the advice of everyone else,
including me, a lowly junior developer, and continued using a fly as a mascot
and the tagline "Your place to sell out" until they filed for bankruptcy.

~~~
enjo
Explain Apple then.

~~~
nerme
Apple Inc. (previously Apple Computer, Inc.) is an American multinational
corporation that designs and markets consumer electronics, computer software,
and personal computers. The company's best-known hardware products include the
Macintosh computers, the iPod, the iPhone and the iPad. Apple software
includes the Mac OS X operating system; the iTunes media browser; the iLife
suite of multimedia and creativity software; the iWork suite of productivity
software; Aperture, a professional photography package; Final Cut Studio, a
suite of professional audio and film-industry software products; and Logic
Studio, a suite of audio tools. As of January 2010, the company operates 284
retail stores in ten countries, and an online store where hardware and
software products are sold.

------
VengefulCynic
Reminds me of the "Blessing for the Czar" from _Fiddler on the Roof_ \- "May
the Lord bless and keep the executives... far away from us!"

------
jessriedel
How are they establishing causation?

------
Flemlord
...unless the boss is a Jobs or Gates who intimately understands the market
and/or technology.

~~~
tomjen3
True, but they are also statical outliers - most big bosses don't understand
the market or the tech.

And even then I wonder: what would Microsoft be if Bill had understod the
internet? He blew the company on that one. Might somebody who would not have
been so high up in the hierarchy see that one comming?

~~~
Tamerlin
I think the blame for that lies more on Ballmer than on Gates, but the point
still holds.

Microsoft could take a lesson from its own games division, though. It largely
ignores them -- and they're largely successful and creative. :)

